#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν προγράμματα Πολιτικού Μηχανικού

## dn102

*Civil XD*


ΕΔΩ, ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετικά με τα δύο πρώτα προγράμματα, υπάρχει διαθέσιμη άλλη γλώσσα (αγγλικά) εκτός από τα πορτογαλικά;

----------


## dn102

Ναι , το πρώτο και το τελευταίο

http://civilxd.web.ua.pt/XDcosec/Dow...efault_en.html

http://civilxd.web.ua.pt/XDcoast/Dow...efault_en.html

----------

Xάρης

----------


## holouniverse

Ωραίο πρόγραμμα, θα βόλευε να υπολόγιζε και διάγραμμα ροπών καμπυλοτήτων.Ξέρετε συνάδελφοι κάποιο πρόγραμμα?

----------

